

Snowden's Chinese Fans - teawithcarl
http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/evanosnos/2013/06/snowdens-chinese-fans.html

======
andrewcooke
"We hack network backbones—like huge Internet routers, basically—that give us
access to the communications of hundreds of thousands of computers without
having to hack every single one"

------
e3pi
And there it is:

"...and nominated him for the next Nobel Peace Prize.”

